# ceramic - is there a difference between black and white



## violetsparkle (Apr 11, 2013)

hiya, this is probably a silly question, but have been looking at ceramic bulbs to heat my viv and i've seen black and white ones and wondered what the difference is between them or is it just the colour. x


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

As far as I'm aware it's just the colour, they come in yellow too :whistling2:


----------

